
Valve greenlights sale of fan-made Half-Life game - bpierre
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/263645/Valve_greenlights_sale_of_fanmade_HalfLife_game.php
======
tracker1
It's really nice to see a game company do this. I don't think any other game
company besides Valve would do this. This is part of the reason that Valve has
the trust of the gamer community in Steam that no other game studio has
managed to build.

I'm the most casual of gamer, but do appreciate these types of efforts... I've
even kicked in for the humble indie bundles before they jumped the shark.

